# Wanted: A Male Pigeon As A Pet



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

I am looking for a mate for my pet hen, who is approximately a year and a month old. I live in the Washington DC area and could drive a reasonable distance (3-4 hours) for a pick up. My hen is a checked, formerly a feral pigeon, and very sweet. I am not particular as to type of pigeon for her mate, just want to match her up with a good mate.


----------

